

Whirlpool’s “Internet of Things” problem: No one wants a “smart” washing machine - petethomas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/10/28/whirlpools-internet-of-things-problem-no-one-really-wants-a-smart-washing-machine/

======
pixel
Yeah, that ones a bit of overkill. I just want one that notifies me via my
phone that it's done washing, and reminds me when I've forgotten it and
there's clothes rotting in the basin.

~~~
danielki
That, and maybe some sort of way to scan the care tag inside my clothing to
auto-set the washer/dryer to the right setting.

------
restalis
This thing will be sought when it will become a commodity, unlike a premium as
it is now. Also, I think the "intelligent" factor in things has yet to mature,
as it can not yet anticipate all the new ways of usage that the infusion of
computing and connectivity empowers. The difference between what "intelligent"
vs. "simple" things are will only get bigger.

